# [SOLVED] poprawne kodowanie w shellu po ssh

## v7n

Na gentoo poprawnie skonfigurowałem pl_PL.UTF-8. Jednak na serwerze mam iso-8859-2 ( zmiana na utf nie wchodzi w grę ). Chodzi o to, aby po zalogowaniu się przez ssh używane było iso. Rozwiązanie prowizoryczne, to putty odpalony w wine, czy innym cxoffice lub 

```
iconv -f utf -t iso plik.txt
```

po edycji plik.txt, ale średnio się to sprawdza. Jest jakiś wygodniejszy sposób?

----------

## Gabrys

quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ eix putty

* net-misc/putty

     Available versions:  0.58

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/

     Description:         UNIX port of the famous Telnet and SSH client

?

----------

## v7n

No po prostu genialne! Stary, dałbym bym Ci buzi, ale nie znam Twoich preferencji xP

info dla tych leniwych ( jak ja xP ) - polskie znaczki ( mówię teraz o moim przypadku ) nie działają od razu. Potrzebujecie wybrać w Window > Translation ISO-8859-2 i odznaczyć Override UFT-8 oraz zmienić font used for ordinary text na przykład na -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-iso8859-2

----------

## Gabrys

 *v7n wrote:*   

> No po prostu genialne! Stary, dałbym bym Ci buzi, ale nie znam Twoich preferencji xP

 

Możesz mi przysłać skrzynkę piwa  :Wink: 

----------

## Lukasek

A tak przez standardowe OpenSSH się jakoś nie da? Bo co zrobić, gdy nie ma GUI...

----------

## v7n

Tak sobie gdybam - moze wyeksportowac zmienne LANG LC_ALL czy jak one tam mialy np na cos takiego LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2" ?

//edit no i chyba jeszcze pozostaje kwestia ustawienia dobrego fonta w konsoli. generalnie wychodzi na to, ze lepiej logowac sie z maszyn posiadajacych X'y :]

----------

## one_and_only

Ja używam luita i generalnie działa:

```
luit -encoding "ISO 8859-2" ssh login@host
```

najlepiej sobie zaliasować, bo trochę dużo pisania....

----------

## timor

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Ja używam luita i generalnie działa:
> 
> ```
> luit -encoding "ISO 8859-2" ssh login@host
> ```
> ...

 Ja dodam, że podobną funkcjonalność do tego porta putty ma konsole, też można prosto zmieniać.

Ale dla mnie luit wygląda bardzo ciekawie, dzięki stary  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *one_and_only wrote:*   Ja używam luita i generalnie działa:
> 
> ```
> luit -encoding "ISO 8859-2" ssh login@host
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## przemos

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Ja używam luita i generalnie działa:
> 
> ```
> luit -encoding "ISO 8859-2" ssh login@host
> ```
> ...

 

Już zapomniałem o tym poleceniu, a kiedyś używałem go do współpracy xterm i unicode. Tak czy owak - dzięki za przypomnienie.

----------

## timor

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Już zapomniałem o tym poleceniu, a kiedyś używałem go do współpracy xterm i unicode. Tak czy owak - dzięki za przypomnienie.

 

Widzę, że program ma jeszcze jedną magiczną cechę, jest uruchamiany automatycznie przez terminal gdy jest potrzebny. GENIALNE!!!

P.S.

Chłopaki czemu nikt wcześniej nie powiedział mi, że coś takiego istnieje, co z Was za koledzy  :Razz: 

----------

## one_and_only

 *timor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chłopaki czemu nikt wcześniej nie powiedział mi, że coś takiego istnieje, co z Was za koledzy 

 

E no, musiało być na tym forum, bo skąd ja, n00b z 1 postem, wiedziałbym o czymś takim?  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> E no, musiało być na tym forum, bo skąd ja, n00b z 1 postem, wiedziałbym o czymś takim? 

 Nigdy wcześniej na to nie trafiłem, a programik choć prosty jest bardzo użyteczny  :Smile: 

W chwili obecnej korzystam z 3-4 zdalnych serwerów po ssh i kodowanie na nich mnie czasem rozwalało  :Neutral:  ale już nie będzie  :Wink: 

----------

## Lukasek

I o to chodzi  :Smile: . Ja też właśnie czegoś takiego szukałem...

Mam tylko jedną prośbę - aby rozwinąć trochę tę "magiczną" właściwość, że niby luit sam się uruchamia, gdy jest potrzebny, bo trochę nie rozumiem o co biega (w moim wypadku muszę go wywoływać przy każdym poleceniu ssh - co prawda dzieje się to przez alias, ale żadnych magicznych właściwości luit'a tu nie widzę).

----------

## v7n

mam mały problemik - loguję się przez luit -encoding "ISO 8859-2" ssh mojamaszyna korzystając z urxvt. po wywołaniu np ping o2.pl nie mogę przerwać procesu poprzez ctrl+c. można to jakoś naprawić?

//edit prowizoryczna solucja to export TERM=xterm, przynajmniej u mnie

----------

## SlashBeast

zdalny szel nie ma /usr/share/terminfo/r/rxvt-unicode, zaopatrz go w niego.

----------

## v7n

no tak, wiedzialem, ze skopiowalem o jeden plik za malo.

dzieki

----------

## timor

 *Lukasek wrote:*   

> I o to chodzi . Ja też właśnie czegoś takiego szukałem...
> 
> Mam tylko jedną prośbę - aby rozwinąć trochę tę "magiczną" właściwość, że niby luit sam się uruchamia, gdy jest potrzebny, bo trochę nie rozumiem o co biega (w moim wypadku muszę go wywoływać przy każdym poleceniu ssh - co prawda dzieje się to przez alias, ale żadnych magicznych właściwości luit'a tu nie widzę).

 Za dużo na screen'ie siedzę bo właśnie pod screen'em dobrze mi działa, a bez niego nie chce. Dobrze tzn. że u siebie mam UTF-8 i łączę się spod screen'a na serwer z ISO to automatycznie ustawia się odpowiednie kodowanie. Bez luit'a to nie działało.

Przyjrzę się temu dokładniej i jak wymyślę jak to działa to się podzielę.

----------

## SlashBeast

screen bez luit dziala dobrze.

Odpalasz screen np. pod pl_PL (u mnie to jest iso). Wychodzisz z niego. Zmieniasz na pl_PL.UTF-8 (u mnie domyslne) wbijasz w screen i masz enkodowanie w iso ale nie krzaczysz, mozesz odpalic ekg i wszystko bangla. Baa nawet by uzywać ekg na konsoli utf8 napisałem sobie alias:

```
alias screenekg="export LC_ALL='pl_PL' && screen -dmS ekg /usr/bin/ekg && export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 && screen -r ekg"
```

----------

